# ISO uses for Pepino Melon



## jkath (Jul 21, 2005)

I bought a Pepino Melon today, out of sheer curiosity. It is a ovely fruit, about the size of an overgrown plum, with a  gorgeous golden mustard colored skin and deep violet/brown stripes going lengthwise. 
I looked it up and saw you can chop it and eat it plain, or over a spinach salad, but was wondering if anyone else had any ideas for this little beauty.
Here's a photo I googled:


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2005)

i don't like melons but maybe try it in a fruit salad. or make a smoothie using them ? or some kind of melon soup ?


----------



## jkath (Jul 22, 2005)

Even though they're called melons, they're tiny! The whole thing fits in my hand.  I think I'll cut into it today, and if it's good, I'll buy more and create something fun. 

Thanks Middie!


----------



## middie (Jul 22, 2005)

you're welcome jkath !


----------



## Brianschef (Jul 22, 2005)

How about a nice fruit salsa for scrambled eggs?

How about filling it with a nice cottage cheese and serving it with lemon poppyseed dressing?

Maybe add it to some grilled shrimp, a little minced shallot, a touch of fresh mint and drizzle with watermelon honey?  YUM


----------



## jkath (Jul 22, 2005)

wonderful ideas! 
(although I'm not a seafood person, so whenever someone suggests shrimp, I substitute the word "chicken" )

thank you so much!


----------



## amber (Jul 22, 2005)

Maybe cut it in half and grill it along with a pork tenderloin.  Or use a melon baller and then freeze the balls for a good cold summery snack, or make a frozen margarita! Or puree it, and stick it in those pre made popsicle forms  Or serve it as an appetizer with some proscuito wrapped around it.


----------

